# Sent topsoil to a lab for soil test ... would you seed into this?



## Dave81NJ (Jun 7, 2018)

I ordered 5cu yards of local topsoil. Technically it's 60% compost and the rest is toploam (topsoil and sand). I was going to use some of it to fix low spots in my lawn (had to add 3-4in in some areas) and the rest would be used for top dressing (0.25in).

Decided to send their material for a soil test and attached is the results. Obviously high P and K as there is lots of compost, but high pH. Would you seed into this? Any other thoughts on using such material?

My current lawn is a cool season lawn that's low on P and K and low in pH (5.8). The low parts of the lawn I seeded into this material actually germinated but very slowly and not evenly everywhere.


----------



## mazurkfsflip (Oct 5, 2020)

What lab do you use?


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

The pH really isn't that high. Don't really see why you'd have issues seeding with that soil.


----------



## Dave81NJ (Jun 7, 2018)

mazurkfsflip said:


> What lab do you use?


waypoint analytics


----------



## desirous (Dec 15, 2017)

Boron looks high. It's toxic at high levels.


----------



## johnklein25 (Apr 22, 2021)

I would seed into it


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

I would use it as top dressing, the high levels of nutrients will be diluted as it works into your soil - boron included. Compost is a safer way to raise soil's micro nutrients.
But not 3-4" to fill in low spots, the compost will decompose - causing unevenness and nutrient levels are too high.


----------



## Dave81NJ (Jun 7, 2018)

Lawn Whisperer said:


> I would use it as top dressing, the high levels of nutrients will be diluted as it works into your soil - boron included. Compost is a safer way to raise soil's micro nutrients.
> But not 3-4" to fill in low spots, the compost will decompose - causing unevenness and nutrient levels are too high.


So for leveling, especially filling spots 1" and more, you'd use what? Topsoil mixed with sand? No compost? My mix was 60% compost and the rest was sand/topsoil


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

I would level the low spots with whatever soil composition you have now or what your trying to achieve. You can still mix in the 60% compost mix that you have, maybe something like 75% of clay, loam, and/or sand; 25% of the compost top soil mix. Just note that 60% compost mix in 4" soil equals to 2.4" that will eventually decompose.


----------



## OnTheLawn (Jul 23, 2020)

Like others have said, fill in the lowest spots with a topsoil mix that doesn't have the compost. Even regular topsoil will have some settling due to decomposition of organic matter, but 60% compost mixed in will sink quite a bit after a growing season.

You're definitely good to seed into it spreading a thin layer over the lawn like you're planning. I would even say you're probably good to not apply any P/starter fertilizer when you seed. Let the baby grass get going and once it's ready for a mow start spoon feeding the N.


----------

